# Urgent question: travel to Spain from Colombia with US passport.



## MaybachS600 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

I have been in Colombia since February and want to fly to Spain. I am an American with a US passport. I have called airlines to no avail as to the information I need before purchasing a ticket. I understand that on Nov. 23 most everyone entering Spain will need a Covid-19 test. I plan on arriving on the 14th or 15th. Below will be some very basic questions and any help would be greatly appreciated.

1) Do I need to have a cover-19 test entering into Spain prior to the 23rd arriving from Colombia?

2) Will I be allowed to enter on my US passport?

3) Anything else that I am missing?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Even though you are exempt from Covid test before 23rd November, Spain is currently under a state of alarm and only essential activities are permitted for travel (crossing municipal boundaries), which don't include tourism. So unless you are coming to Spain for a specific, permitted purpose like employment, returning home, caring for the vulnerable etc, you will probably be turned away.


----------



## MaybachS600 (Nov 15, 2020)

Is that US passport/citizen specific? Still a bit unclear.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No everyone. Anyone with permanent address in Spain can return home (but not to their second home). Those conducting permitted activities can cross municipal borders. But if you are just coming to Spain as a tourist or short-term visitor, you may only be allowed to stay in the municipality you land in (such as Madrid, Barcelona, Malaga etc), or you may not be allowed to enter at all.


----------



## MaybachS600 (Nov 15, 2020)

I get it -- but I am trying to find a definitive answer -- one that isn't speculative. I am already ware of all the aforementioned.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

State Department about Covid-19 in Spain: Spain International Travel Information
'U.S. citizens cannot enter Spain unless they meet very specific requirements or have already obtained special permission from the Government of Spain.'
Plus if the airline you hope to fly with has any doubt over your eligibility to enter Spain, they will play safe and refuse to carry you, as they will have to fly you back to Colombia and possibly be fined.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaybachS600 said:


> I get it -- but I am trying to find a definitive answer -- one that isn't speculative. I am already ware of all the aforementioned.


It isn't speculative.

Even those of us who live here aren't permitted to leave our comunidad - think State - or in some cases our town, without very specific reasons such as medical or legal matters. 

You simply won't be allowed to travel around as a tourist. 

You MIGHT be able to land & travel to a holiday address WITHIN THE SAME COMUNIDAD. But you won't be able to travel beyond the comunidad/town, depending on where in Spain you are.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're asking about Feb? 


MaybachS600 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been in Colombia since February and want to fly to Spain. I am an American with a US passport. I have called airlines to no avail as to the information I need before purchasing a ticket. I understand that on Nov. 23 most everyone entering Spain will need a Covid-19 test. I plan on arriving on the 14th or 15th.


When are you asking about? Yesterday? Can't be.

Passport isn't the big thing. You need to check the rules from Colombia.









Travel during the coronavirus pandemic


Traveling in the time of coronavirus can be complicated. Check out the latest information about border restriction, contact-tracing apps, and...




ec.europa.eu













Travel during the coronavirus pandemic


Traveling in the time of coronavirus can be complicated. Check out the latest information about border restriction, contact-tracing apps, and...




ec.europa.eu





But Colombia is not on the approved list so unless you qualify for one of the exemptions you can't travel at the moment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Passport isn't the big thing. You need to check the rules from Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> But Colombia is not on the approved list so unless you qualify for one of the exemptions you can't travel at the moment.


And there's the definitive answer!


----------

